# Rabbit snails



## Robbie X (7 Apr 2014)

Hi all, does anyone keep or breed this incredible looking snails? I really like the brown with orange/yellow spotted or striped ones. Would love to give them a go


----------



## Michael W (7 Apr 2014)

I remember reading that they prefer hard water and a ph over 7 to keep their shells healthy. They will murder most plants and may have parasites or some sort of leach I believe which can be treated. Sometimes when you introduce them into your aquarium females will give birth to babies due to a change in environment. 

This is just from reading around a while ago and not first hand experience, but it should provide some points to research.


----------



## Robbie X (7 Apr 2014)

Michael W said:


> I remember reading that they prefer hard water and a ph over 7 to keep their shells healthy. They will murder most plants and may have parasites or some sort of leach I believe which can be treated. Sometimes when you introduce them into your aquarium females will give birth to babies due to a change in environment.
> 
> This is just from reading around a while ago and not first hand experience, but it should provide some points to research.


Just bought some "algae wafers" & "calcium/food mix blocks" for the Red Ramshorn snails & MTS I have just bought on eBay. I read that the Rabbit Snail also eats these and will not touch healthy plants if enough food is available. Seems to be conflicting info on they're feeding habits though.
Would be great to get a juvenile one to go in my tank, or even a separate species tank.
Edit: Just found this interesting journal on keeping Rabbit Snails
http://rabbitsnails.com/rabbitsnails-que.html


----------



## Edvet (8 Apr 2014)

I have yellow ones and poso choclate ones. Yellow i have 3/4 year no problems, poso i got week ago, no problems yet. They are in the white cube and have to do with what's available, i feed this fish once a day with mosquitolarvae, and i chuck in algae tablets3/4 times a week. There are lots of stones with some biofilm. They haven't gone to my plants.


----------



## Robbie X (8 Apr 2014)

Cheers Advet, any chance of some pics of the snails? I think they are very cool creatures


----------



## Edvet (8 Apr 2014)

Will see if i can catch them tonight, quick b*stards


----------



## Robbie X (8 Apr 2014)

Edvet said:


> Will see if i can catch them tonight, quick b*stards


Are they fast? Lol  Look forward to seeing the pic's, really digging these snails, have been checking out loads of info and looking for good deals on eBay etc


----------



## Andy D (8 Apr 2014)

There are a couple of members on PFK that usually have them for sale.


----------



## Robbie X (8 Apr 2014)

Andy D said:


> There are a couple of members on PFK that usually have them for sale.


Cheers Andy, what is PFK?


----------



## Andy D (8 Apr 2014)

Robbie X said:


> Cheers Andy, what is PFK?



Sorry, Practical Fishkeeping. 

Tpot usually has them for sale - http://forum.practicalfishkeeping.co.uk/showthread.php?t=106294


----------



## Robbie X (8 Apr 2014)

Cheers mate, will check it out


----------



## frothhelmet (9 Apr 2014)

Tylos ate my java fern and coral pellia - ignored crypts, anubias and moss.


----------



## chrisjohnson (22 Jun 2021)

I have these snails. I bought 4 about three years ago. I now have about 40. I was hoping to find other people with experience of them. I do think they eat my plants but I do put cucumber wedges and lettuce leaves in about once a week.


----------



## frothhelmet (22 Jun 2021)

Orange tylos also eat my marsilea - so in short they LOVE ferns.


----------



## littlebobecki (30 Jun 2021)

I have some pomacea diffusa and some white wizard snails, that I want to add to my planted shrimp tank, but they are.currenty probation, because although I have been told they don't eat live plants, I think I want to be sure!! So they are in a hang on the back fry box.
So far I have them in with bacopa m.
They don't seem.to have eaten it, but they have snapped the stem in half, by wrapping themselves round it🤔


----------

